# CallMeVilla, Chris, Havasu



## oldognewtrick (May 14, 2014)

You guys surviving the SoCal Wildfires?


----------



## havasu (May 15, 2014)

I'm fine today. Who knows about tomorrow though? Chris is also fine I believe, unless the Carlsbad fire takes a 20 mile run, then Chris might have a front door barbecue.


----------



## Chris (May 15, 2014)

It feels like my area is on fire but then  I realized it's always hot as hell here. I am closer to the fallbrook and camp Pendleton fire than any other. It was smokey here yesterday and 103 degrees. Glad I'm working in the office this week. My next job that starts next week is on the sand in Huntington Beach, I will probably loose money on that one with my guys staring at the scenery instead of working.


Sent from my iPhone using Home Repair


----------



## havasu (May 15, 2014)

Yeah, I didn't even realize there was another fire in Fallbrook. 

Now will you allow me on your work site with my Speedos on?


----------



## oldognewtrick (May 15, 2014)

havasu said:


> Now will you allow me on your work site with my Speedos on?




Isn't there enough disasters in SoCal already?


----------



## CallMeVilla (May 15, 2014)

Safe and sound but there were 8 fires in one day here ... a pyromaniac is loose in this community.  Too soon to get the arson guys into the sites to see the causes but they could NOT all have been natural.  One started from a truck fire ..  OK  ... but yesterday they were popping up in various locations like (well) fireworks.

All family and friends OK ... minimal structure losses in the County due to highly coordinated fire fighter response.  Had one moment of pucker when a new fire popped up late yesterday 2.5 miles to the east ... our prevailing winds running to the west!  However, the fire teams knocked it down in an hour before it could get going.

Today will be another hot one but the winds are supposed to subside.  UNLESS the pyro did not have enough fun yesterday ...  We will see.


----------



## Chris (May 16, 2014)

havasu said:


> Yeah, I didn't even realize there was another fire in Fallbrook.
> 
> Now will you allow me on your work site with my Speedos on?




I guess as long as you wear your hard hat and boots.


Sent from my iPhone using Home Repair


----------



## havasu (May 16, 2014)

This is the view Chris will be having all day with his new job. How do you say "bootylicious" in Spanish?


----------



## oldognewtrick (May 16, 2014)

Burro fantistico


----------



## slownsteady (May 16, 2014)

well, burrow right in.


----------



## nealtw (May 16, 2014)

Who wouldn't want to drown on that beach


----------



## Admin (May 17, 2014)

You guys ready to move to Texas yet?


----------



## havasu (May 17, 2014)

Sorry. I don't look cool wearing my Speedos with a cowboy hat and boots.


----------



## oldognewtrick (May 17, 2014)

havasu said:


> Sorry. I don't look cool wearing my Speedos with a cowboy hat and boots.



Well...don't wear you speedos then...:hide:


----------



## CallMeVilla (May 17, 2014)

Texas is so much better per government, taxes, etc ... In CA, the state is in a death spiral of over-regulation, social mandates, crazy Left wing stuff (boys allowed to use girl's bathroom if they claim to be transgender), rising taxes, ... and the flight of the good people for places where the government is not insane.


----------

